# If you have purchased anything from Shoptemp...



## Gunmaster51 (Apr 11, 2010)

Please take a moment to fill out a review regarding your purchase at http://www.resellerratings.com/store/ShopTemp . Your opinions will help out other potential buyers including those outside the GBAtemp community who are currently sitting on the fence about buying from ShopTemp.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 11, 2010)

Filling in now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit : Completed


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 11, 2010)

Is this something that should be done directly after purchase, or after receiving ones parcel?


----------



## dice (Apr 11, 2010)

Agreed, I'd only condone this if the reviews were based on actual transactions and not solely on assumption (and I say this with the assumption that all staff agree with me).

In other words, isn't it too soon for this thread to be made?

Edit: I'll reopen the thread within a couple of weeks - if I forget to do so, send a PM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Edit2: I'll do it after danny600kill's posted


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Apr 11, 2010)

Should I wait until after my order is done? I pre-ordered the Super Card DSTWO and I don't feel like I want to leave feedback like that yet...


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 11, 2010)

Well when you fill out your review it ask you some questions about price, shipping, customer service and you can answer don't know which I did for shipping time so


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 11, 2010)

Lets let this resume after people have made their purchases and had them delivered. Until then it's not fair to the current and future customers, or ShopTemp. Waiting is a better way to make sure everyone gets a fair view of how the service really runs. Whether it be positive or negative (though hopefully ShopTemp surpasses expectations). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Since people are receiving their items we can reopen this now that ShopTemp actually has full customer experiences.


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok this topic has been reopened now so bump.


----------



## ColdForge (Apr 19, 2010)

Just filled out my review. Didn't care for having to make a user account, but I understand that's usually how these sort of things have to work.


----------



## jak larnak (Apr 19, 2010)

I recently purchased an AK2i from shoptemp and it just came today.
I'm in France and it took 13days till I receive it (faster than DX).
You have to know that it doesn't came pre-flashed for 1.4 DSi firmware. 

I'm pretty happy except for one thing: since the price was so low, i added a Kingston 8Go to my order and guess what ? It's a fake one from Taïwan (reals are from Japan).

So what I have to say is you can safely order from ShopTemp, prices are very competitive and shipping pretty fast for a free one but *forget about micro SD cards on that site !*


----------



## dice (Apr 19, 2010)

Guys if you're going to leave full feedback on the forum make sure that you post it here.


----------

